# Curly Thingys



## Sibi (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's my first try at embedding with curly thingys.  At least the colors came out right this time!


----------



## holly99 (Nov 20, 2009)

They are very pretty Sibi! I love all the colors you came up with.


----------



## tamarajane (Nov 20, 2009)

Nicely done!  Are they scented?


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow these look fantastic love the colour combo's


----------



## rubato456 (Nov 20, 2009)

great job sibi! on my to do list....some day


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2009)

They are wonderful Sibi!  Totally gorgeous - love the colours and the curls. 

Tanya


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 21, 2009)

They are wonderful! Love the colours. Looks great!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 21, 2009)

You get some interesting effects doing that. Very nice Sibi.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 21, 2009)

cute! i did curlys, orange in natural base, you can hardly see them :cry:


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wonderful!  Sooooooo cute!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 22, 2009)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Sibi (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!  It sure is fun to play with all the different techniques out there.  Can't wait to try out some others


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of what you come up with!
You're an artist Sibi!!


----------



## Lindy (Nov 28, 2009)

Sibi - those are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 29, 2009)

Very pretty!   I tried soap curls on the top of rebatched soap to pretty it up.  Turned out nice, but some of the curls fall off.  Next time I'll have to press them down a bit more into the soap.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 29, 2009)




----------

